# How and Who to contact BD about a shipping problem



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

I was just curious who I should try to get into contact with about a crank arm that had a few nicks on it when I got it. It sounds like a lot of people have contacted Mike, just don't know if they do it through this forum or BD directly.

By the way besides the crank everything on my Le Champ CF Fire is perfect and I can't wait to ride it.

Thanks


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd do it through email with BD.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Contact your local bike shop and ask them to take care of it or you wont buy any more presta valve caps from them anymore.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

brianmcg said:


> Contact your local bike shop and ask them to take care of it or you wont buy any more presta valve caps from them anymore.


*insert "Like" thumbs-up image here*


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

My LBS always has to order presta caps for me...WTF? Valve caps are overrated anyway.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Call the phone number in the order confirmation email.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Get their phone number from the website and call them.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*Rep me. Rep me hard.*

phone 904-249-2453 and fax 904-249-3987


----------

